# Syncrowave 300 won't arc



## Chuck K (Oct 7, 2017)

I've had this old machine for a long time and it has never failed me...until now.  Step on the pedal and all I get is a tiny spark.  I took the remote cord off and found the strain relief on the connector was loose.  When I took the connector apart I found broken wires.  Not real surprising considering how often the foot pedal is yanked to it's extreme length.  What a PIA to solder the wires back on the pins.  All is good now, but just wanted to give a heads-up to check the connectors so you don't have to go through the same problem.


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 7, 2017)

Good find and fix. Been considering the wireless remote but waiting for a better deal.
https://www.weldingsuppliesfromioc.com/miller-wireless-foot-control-300429


----------



## Chuck K (Oct 8, 2017)

I could imagine myself searching all over the shop for my wireless remote.  LOL


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 8, 2017)

The receiver would remained plugged into the weld unit, but I imagine the batteries going dead if not used often.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Oct 8, 2017)

Back in the day when I built Tuna Towers we just put a micro switch on the torch head...We did a lot of position welding so the foot switch would not work for us...I loved the syncrowave heats up quick and welds smooth...Row of dimes every time...**G**


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 8, 2017)

must be common problem. I had to do this exact repair on my syncrowave this summer.


----------



## Chuck K (Oct 8, 2017)

I could see it happening a lot.  That connector isn't something you would pay much attention to.  As long as the strain relief is kept tight it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Ironken (Oct 10, 2017)

firestopper said:


> Good find and fix. Been considering the wireless remote but waiting for a better deal.
> https://www.weldingsuppliesfromioc.com/miller-wireless-foot-control-300429



Me too, Arczone had some a bit less expensive. They are no longer on the website.


----------

